
An Overview of Computer Science Concepts for Engineers - manjana
http://blog.robertelder.org/computer-science-for-engineers/
======
ml_basics
As a former mathematician with no programming background that was at one point
preparing for internship coding interviews at software companies, this kind of
list would have been very helpful to get a birds-eye view of the concepts that
are familiar to software engineers.

------
kevintb
Not sure if it’s me but...

This seems like an odd laundry list of things. “Software Engineering
Interviews” next to “ Lamport Timestamps, Binary Search Tree, search, insert,
and delete”?

